# 2021.5 Atlas SEL R Line Captain Chairs Heated Seats



## maxchristopher (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi-

I was wondering if anyone has installed the wire harness and switches for a 2021.5 Atlas 2nd row heated Captain Chairs? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Do captains chairs you have, have the heaters in them from the factory? Or do you also need to source the heated seats also?


----------



## maxchristopher (Dec 3, 2021)

Well honestly, I dont know if the 2nd row seats have the heating pads already installed from the factory without taking the seat apart. (Any visual tips on identifying would be greatly appreciated) I was planning on doing the 2nd row Atlas Rear Footwell Lighting – DIY – How-To by bboshart. So I will probably tackle this all at once. 

I might have answered my original question when I came across this...









35.84US $ 20% OFF|Rear Seat Heating Pads Seat Heating Element With Wiring Harness For Vw Atlas - Heater Parts - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## todd.brock (May 16, 2006)

This is why I like this forum so much. I just came to research this same topic. I have an 18 SE w/tech. There are front heated seats but not rear. I would like to add rear. There is a blank for the seat switch in the rear console. I also found a used console with the switches on eBay. I’m content to pull apart the seats and add the pads. I just want an oe integration for the switch

Whoa—- Totally missed that link ! 

Thank you!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxchristopher (Dec 3, 2021)

Yes I saw the module on ebay as well but I think Im going to try the kit first. I was suprised when I came across it. The price is right. If you get it and install it...let me (us) know! Good luck!


----------



## todd.brock (May 16, 2006)

I just ordered the kit. I paid extra shipping To get it before winter is actually over, lol. It’s supposed to arrive next week, and I have the last two weeks of the year off work. That will give me plenty of time to install it. Fortunately there are no airbags in the seats so just assembly should be pretty easy. I installed seat heaters in a Honda Civic once that had side airbags. That was somewhat nerve-racking. But they worked great. I will be sure to document the install and results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxchristopher (Dec 3, 2021)

Documentation would be great... really appreciate that! Cant wait to hear how it turns out!


----------



## todd.brock (May 16, 2006)

I got the kit from China the other day. Came pretty quick. Everything looks pretty good. OE connectors. There are a few wires that pin into another connector. I need to track down a wiring diagram and see where they lead. more to come.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxchristopher (Dec 3, 2021)

Excellent! I ordered it as well but standard shipping. I do not have schematic but if you find it, please let me know! Thanks for the update!


----------



## SBBeetle (Nov 25, 2003)

todd.brock said:


> I got the kit from China the other day. Came pretty quick. Everything looks pretty good. OE connectors. There are a few wires that pin into another connector. I need to track down a wiring diagram and see where they lead. more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happen to have the link for the controller?


----------



## todd.brock (May 16, 2006)

SBBeetle said:


> Happen to have the link for the controller?


There is a link up top to the website. It’s in the options to choose. 

I bought a subscription to ErWin. It takes a day for VOA to activate the order. I’m happy to share whatever I can help with. I intend to download all of the files. Winter is going to be over before I get these seat heaters installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBBeetle (Nov 25, 2003)

todd.brock said:


> There is a link up top to the website. It’s in the options to choose.
> 
> I bought a subscription to ErWin. It takes a day for VOA to activate the order. I’m happy to share whatever I can help with. I intend to download all of the files. Winter is going to be over before I get these seat heaters installed.
> 
> ...


Thanks 👍🏼 I have the heaters as well and just need a good long weekend to pull the seats
🔥 💺 💺


----------



## todd.brock (May 16, 2006)

No prob. It’s going to be summer time before winter get these installed. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBBeetle (Nov 25, 2003)

Added heat to my second row captain’s chairs 👍🏼


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

SBBeetle said:


> Added heat to my second row captain’s chairs
> View attachment 178307
> 
> View attachment 178306


Any how-to’s you could share?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

